

There was an App Store Ranking Avalanche Just Now - andrewljohnson
http://www.wibge.me/nav

======
andrewljohnson
The rankings show up the same in iTunes.

We made this page to keep track of our app's ranking in the Navigation
category. Just now, all the apps got shifted around by a huge amount and weird
apps are on top. Our app rose 30 places.

I see the weird ordering now on iTunes, but not on my iPhone. It also seems to
affect other categories as well.

